# John Steinbeck 1902 - 1968



## That Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Today is John Steinbeck's birthday.


----------



## Farmtex (Feb 28, 2014)

Cannery Row and Tortilla Flat


----------



## That Guy (Mar 1, 2014)

I love everything he wrote.


----------

